# admission interview



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "admission interview" in Polish?

It is a name of a meeting with the following participants: a person applying for a job and all other people looking for his qualities, whos responsibility is to choose the best candidate.

no suggestion

Thank you.


----------



## BezierCurve

"Rozmowa kwalifikacyjna" is what comes first to my mind.


----------



## majlo

You might also stumble upon the English word _interview_ (English pronunciation).


----------



## Thomas1

majlo said:


> You might also stumble upon the English word _interview_ (English pronunciation).


Majlo, is it commonly used in Polish?
I _could_ perhaps expect it in a business jargon or any other one that has something to do with English, but honestly not outside them.


----------



## majlo

I use them interchangeably, but I don't think we can say it's common in Polish. Apart from the business parlance, I hear it mostly from my fellow English graduates.


----------



## fragile1

I hear very often 'interview' in Polish. I'm not so sure what kind of job is that, but pretty often I hear also casting.


----------



## Greg from Poland

I've never heard a Pole say _interview_.

I've come across the word _casting_, though, but used in a more general context - to describe the process of interviewing applicants in order to find the best candidate.
_
Rozmowa kwalifikacyjna_ or _Rozmowa o pracę_ suits best in this context, I reckon.


----------



## arturolczykowski

> _Rozmowa kwalifikacyjna_ or _Rozmowa o pracę_ suits best in this context, I reckon.




I second this opinion.


----------



## majlo

I don't see anything bad in the influx of English words to the Polish lexicon. Inasmuch as the word _interview _in this contextis still in its infancy as a borrowing, I believe it will inforce in time and will finally have become a fully-fledged loan word.


----------



## arturolczykowski

I agree, but we're talking about present situation...and as  you said the word is still in its infancy as a loanword, I think.


----------



## Greg from Poland

The problem with words such as _interview _is, I think, they don't sound Polish.

Words such as _casting_, on the other hand, doesn't sound that foreign and, therefore, are easier to accept.


----------



## majlo

Greg from Poland said:


> Words such as _casting_, on the other hand, doesn't sound that foreign and, therefore, are easier to accept.



Does it? To me, _casting _sounds as foreign as _interview_. The only difference is that the former has become a fully-fledged loan word. Interestingly enough, Google.pl generates over 15,000 results for the polonized form _kasting_ - not that I advocate using it.  I wouldn't be surprised, though, if it became a standard spelling in some time. And that's what I love about language.


----------



## BezierCurve

I remember, solving some Polish crossword (in "Rozrywka", which usually kept their high standards of Polish) coming across "interwiew", which looked awfull, but apparently was the way someone already had tried to make it into Polish. But that was the only time when I met that form. 

It's popular among Polish outside of the country though (I mean "interview"), so, you can expect quite a number of people actually using it (also soon after their supposed return to the country). I think it's inevitable.


----------



## Thomas1

majlo said:


> Does it? To me, _casting _sounds as foreign as _interview_. The only difference is that the former has become a fully-fledged loan word. Interestingly enough, Google.pl generates over 15,000 results for the polonized form _kasting_ - not that I advocate using it.  I wouldn't be surprised, though, if it became a standard spelling in some time. And that's what I love about language.


Majlo, I think they both sound the same to you, and probably to some of other people who use it too, because you use it and I presume deal with English more or less on a daily basis. You are in the minority, I'm afraid. It seems to me that the word's usage is rather restricted to certain environments, whose language nature is pretty hermetic from the ordinary Pole's point of view. For a Polish speaker who is beyond such circumstances, "interview" sounds much more foreign than "casting" does, I think. The latter one is often* used in media, whereas the former isn't, or at least I don't come across it with the same frequency.


*often as for the word itself, when there is a need for it.


----------



## Amerykańska kobieta

In the US an applicant for a position of employment has a "job interview" or and "employment interview."  The "admission interview" phrasing would more naturally be used for an interview for admission to a college or university (or maybe others things one is admitted to, like honor societies, clubs, etc.).  

Ak


----------



## Gochna

Thomas1 said:


> Majlo, I think they both sound the same to you, and probably to some of other people who use it too, because you use it and I presume deal with English more or less on a daily basis. You are in the minority, I'm afraid. It seems to me that the word's usage is rather restricted to certain environments, whose language nature is pretty hermetic from the ordinary Pole's point of view. For a Polish speaker who is beyond such circumstances, "interview" sounds much more foreign than "casting" does, I think. The latter one is often* used in media, whereas the former isn't, or at least I don't come across it with the same frequency.
> 
> 
> *often as for the word itself, when there is a need for it.



I couldn't agree more. 

For "admission interview" if it's not for a job, I would say "*rozmowa kwalifikacyjna*".


----------



## Greg from Poland

Thomas1 pretty much explained what I was driving at.

It may sound the same to you, majlo, for, I presume, English has become your primary language, namely the one used on a daily basis (no offence here, of course).


----------



## majlo

Offence? By no means. 
Why would it become my primary language? I use it quite frequently, but not so often as my mother tongue.


----------

